# Rigs Info



## Planerpuller

I am looking into the rigs and hear about the Patronis, Ram Powell, Beer can and Marlin. They are all several miles beyond the range that I am confortable with. anyone know where the rigs start and where I can get a good set of #'s for the rigs to try and map out a run to some of the short ones? I hav eheard that there are rigs within 50 miles of Destin to the West? 

Any input would be appreciated!


Plannerpuller
2005 Wellcraft 232 Fisherman

"Cover the Column!"


----------



## SnapperSlapper

Out of Destin, unless you pack a lot of fuel and courage, "tuna" rigs are out of range in a 23' boat. Petronius is the closest deep water rig, and it is about 63 nm out of orange beach. Marlin is about 14 miles further, and ram Powell is about 10 more.  (This is off memory, so don't blast me too hard if I'm off a few miles).

There are no rigs that I know of within 50 miles of Destin. The "50 mile rigs" are about 50 miles off of orange beach and dauphin island. There is the Tenneco rig out of p'cola, but there are just as many good spots closer to Destin.


----------



## SnapperSlapper

Off memory, Petronius is at a 29 14'/ 87 46'; beer can is at a 29 09'/ 87 59'; marlin is at a 29 07'/ 87 57'; and ram is at a 29 03'/ 88 05'.


----------



## Mikvi

It may be worth trailering the boat west to Dauphin Island. Rigs are much closer there, but close-in rigs won't hold tuna. Plenty of other fish on them though. Petronius is 82miles from Sherman Cove, Marlin is about ten miles further and Ram Powell is 109 miles from Sherman Cove. Definitely a trip for a twin engine boat.


----------



## Planerpuller

Thank you SnapperSlapper and Mikvi! I am looking at getting Radar so that I can more safely go out. For sure you bothe have confirmed the distance is unresonable to go after tuna. What I am finding is that Venice is the best bet to consider. 

You guys ever see any tuna out in the Desoto Canyon area? It has been suggested to get a Hiltons Chart for all that I need to consider. I have half hitches book of #'s for Bottom and trolling and it appears to give me a pretty borad opportunity. What time of year does the Dolphin and Wahoo bite heat up?


----------



## matttheboatman

I highly recommend hiltons chart to get a "global" view of the northern Gulf of Mexico. Speaking of Hiltons, there is a great color change showing on Hiltons Satalite service right along the SW Edge starting about 40 miles south of Pensacola and running all the way SW. I received some sparatic reports of fish catches but with this great water in tight Dolphin and Wahoo and White Marlin should turn on at any time. My first prediction of the year - the bite is about to be on big time!

Matt


----------



## Planerpuller

That is what I have been waiting to hear! A Hiltons chart is definitly on the short list! Thank you for the input! I have been told that the edge is a great place for Wahoo if you work on and off the depth change. Also trolling between bottom #'s. 

Mixed bag here we come!


----------



## Planerpuller

Mattheboatman, do you prefer Hiltons reports VS roffs? I have two buddy boats and one uses Roffs and the ohter Hiltons. I am looking ot decide which to go with. Do you know if they provide the same general info?


----------



## Scruggspc

I like rip charts. It's cheaper.


----------



## MissKristy

How much is rip charts


----------



## Planerpuller

Does the Gulf specifically out of the Destim area have fairly easy to catch Vermillion? How do weed through the AR Snapper? I hear that they are a 80' and beyond fish. Any advise? Trying to set up a mixed bag where the opportunity to go arises. Are the AJ's as full of Worms as thier reputation suggests. They used ot be the catch of the day when I grew up in Clearwater. How about the Almaco's?


----------



## catdad100

Just cut out the worms from the Ajs the fish are perfectly healthy and you should find plenty on you deeper artifical reefs/wrecks and at the edge around 180ft depth as well as the vermillion(aka mingo snapper) just punch in a ledge number off a chart and watch your machine and mark the stuff showing bait/fish and give it a try.The best blue water trolling is along the edge then the nipple,squiggles and spur,Ive had my best luck at nipple and spur.If you dont mark anything on the edge dont give up just proceed on out to about 210ft or so and curve back in doing an s pattern til about 160ft nice and slow and keep watching that machine and you should find you so good spots holding fish.


----------



## reelthrill

Plannerpuller said:


> Does the Gulf specifically out of the Destim area have fairly easy to catch Vermillion? How do weed through the AR Snapper? I hear that they are a 80' and beyond fish. Any advise? Trying to set up a mixed bag where the opportunity to go arises. Are the AJ's as full of Worms as thier reputation suggests. They used ot be the catch of the day when I grew up in Clearwater. How about the Almaco's?


 Tons of vermillion snapper on the 29th edge. 180ft depth. Use double hook rigs with cut squid. Not many red snapper out there most of the time.


----------



## reelthrill

Plannerpuller, What are you trying to catch? That would greatly narrow your rig search.


----------



## Scruggspc

MissKristy said:


> How much is rip charts


They must have went up on there prices. It's 100$ now.


----------



## capcoe

*Rigs*

Send me your e-mail address and I'll send you a google earth file with all of the rigs. [email protected]

Wayne


----------



## Planerpuller

Rip charts = $99/yr first region add $200 for each additional. 
http://www.ripcharts.com/

Hitons = $200/yr for first region and then $30 for each add'l.
https://realtime-navigator.com/signup/index.php

Roffs = $65 per report unless you buy a bundle.
http://www.roffs.com/

Rip charts is the most cost effective that I can see. Roffs removes the guess work. thanks for the Rip chart recomendation Scruggspc!


----------



## Planerpuller

reelthrill said:


> Plannerpuller, What are you trying to catch? That would greatly narrow your rig search.


Trying to plan as much of a mixed bag as possible. With all the regs and limits, pulling from Buford GA to just catch one species is not near as much fun. First and foremost I want to catch Dophin and Wahoo but I cross a whole lot of opportunity to get there so If i could get some other table fare on the way out or back it would be a bonus. 

I have ruled out the Rigs as the distance is too great and the boat is too small! Will have to plan that for the next boat or for a pull to Venice. Tuna is on the bucket list of DIY fish.


----------



## GWally

I'm in the same "boat" (don't know the area and will be my first attempts hopefully in the near future) with the difference that my tow will be much shorter (from Mobile). While "rebuilding" my boat, I spent some time going over the public reef sites and plugging them into my to be installed GPS (dragged a battery up to my computer desk to power it). Since I couldn't find the charts I wanted locally, I went to the NOAA site and printed the sections 4 and 5 of Chart 11006 and taped them together (gives me a good picture of the Northern Gulf from the NW coast of FL to Grand Isle LA. I got my highlighter out and highlighted the 50 through 500 fathom curves. This gives me a good pretty good picture. That coupled with Google Earth shows me general distances to high probability areas. Just pulled it out and I see some nice contour with rapid drop from 20 to 50 fathoms within 15 miles of Destin. Might be worth taking a look at. Looking at it makes me want to think about dragging mine to Venice. Lots of relatively close in good looking contour.


----------



## feelin' wright

GWally You might want to look at a software called Earth NC. They have a app for Droid and IPADs that overlay all marine charts on google earth (if hooked up to the internet) or just a view of all marine charts if not. It is very handy and only cost like 20 bucks. I love it.


----------



## Reelbait

Can people spilt an account on Hilton's or a few people share an account?


----------



## GWally

feelin' wright said:


> GWally You might want to look at a software called Earth NC. They have a app for Droid and IPADs that overlay all marine charts on google earth (if hooked up to the internet) or just a view of all marine charts if not. It is very handy and only cost like 20 bucks. I love it.


Thanks
I'm looking at getting an Ipad or something similar to have a wifi remote for my Ray. I'll check it out. 

I'm an old chart guy so I need to get into this computer stuff. My last offshore boat was equipped with a Raymarine Chart Recorder, AM Transmitter and for nav it was a wet compass and watch to find the reefs. When I wandered too long trolling, I'd break out the chart look at the depth changes to get an idea of where we were. 
Even used a bubble sextant for night nav flights. Couple of my kids think I'm getting old, the younger one knows better .


----------



## Planerpuller

GWally said:


> I'm in the same "boat" (don't know the area and will be my first attempts hopefully in the near future) with the difference that my tow will be much shorter (from Mobile). While "rebuilding" my boat, I spent some time going over the public reef sites and plugging them into my to be installed GPS (dragged a battery up to my computer desk to power it). Since I couldn't find the charts I wanted locally, I went to the NOAA site and printed the sections 4 and 5 of Chart 11006 and taped them together (gives me a good picture of the Northern Gulf from the NW coast of FL to Grand Isle LA. I got my highlighter out and highlighted the 50 through 500 fathom curves. This gives me a good pretty good picture. That coupled with Google Earth shows me general distances to high probability areas. Just pulled it out and I see some nice contour with rapid drop from 20 to 50 fathoms within 15 miles of Destin. Might be worth taking a look at. Looking at it makes me want to think about dragging mine to Venice. Lots of relatively close in good looking contour.


 
Gwally, I have a buddy that has been out of Venice that caught tuna within 20 minutes of hte pass. teh obvious issue is that you have to navigate the Mississippi with ships floating debris and Fog and I would not go all that way without radar in the event that you run into the fog. It is on the list. One expense at a time the long list hits the short list! 

I have got to check out the other mapping suggestions.


----------

